
Leo Hendrick Baekeland and the Invention of Bakelite (1993) - jpelecanos
https://www.acs.org/content/acs/en/education/whatischemistry/landmarks/bakelite.html
======
kwhitefoot
It's interesting that Baekeland's notebook uses Celsius instead of Fahrenheit
yet modern American usage even in some engineering contexts uses Fahrenheit.
See, for example,
[https://www.metabunk.org/attachments/174413923-28247782-carb...](https://www.metabunk.org/attachments/174413923-28247782-carbon-
steel-handbook-pdf.4544/) where temperatures are given in Fahrenheit with
Celsius in brackets afterward.

~~~
pierot
He was from Belgium, so the use of Celcius is very logical.

------
overlordalex
What I find fascinating is people on youtube who do actual chemistry,
including making bakelite.

Here is NileRed who gets pretty far considering he doesn't have a Bakelizer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phNLecfyWS8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phNLecfyWS8)

